# MAY 28 Memorial Day B.A.R.F. Blast - South Marion Raceway Belleview Florida



## FubarMotorsport (May 21, 2007)

*MAY 28 Memorial Day B.A.R.F. BLAST - South Marion Raceway Belleview Florida*

The Basement Auto Racers of Florida. (B.A.R.F.) Will be hosting a special Memorial Day Holiday racing event. Monday May 28 at South Marion Raceway in Belleview Florida. Gates open at 4:00PM, first race at 6:00 PM. NO ENTRY FEES. Just run and have fun! Free picnic fare...Hot Dogs...Brats...Chips...BBQ Beans...Soft Drinks too. ALL AREA 1/32nd SCALE RACERS WELCOME..!!

500 lap Indy Car race for Scalextric Dallara Indy cars.

300 lap Hooters Cup (nascar) race for Scalextric late model stock cars.

One hour endurance race for lighted Scalextric GT40's and Ferrari 330P4 cars.
Endurance race will be run at dusk, under low light conditions.

South Marion Raceway is a 58 foot, four lane road course. Featuring an 18 foot back straight. 12.9 volt/360 ccAmp marine deep cycle battery powered lanes. Trakmate computerized timing and scoring system. Magnet Marshal and Down Force limiting rules in effect for all classes. Basic B.A.R.F Club rules also apply to all cars entered. (basicly stock configuration) Silicone tires are approved, and recomended.

For more information, or directions to the raceway please contact Larry at:
[email protected]


----------



## Wingless Wonder (Aug 26, 2006)

Can you post these guidelines for those of use who are interested? I've got a NASCAR and possibly a GT40 (if its owner isn't terrified of me driving it following the GT incident) and would like to know more.


----------



## Wingless Wonder (Aug 26, 2006)

Also, Belleview might not exactly be Northeast Florida, but if you give me a report on how it goes (and more track information), I can put in on the NE FL Slot Cars site.


----------



## FubarMotorsport (May 21, 2007)

Classes we're running Monday May 28 are all Scalextric "brand" classes. Our Club runs other makes too. Just not for this special Memorial Day event.

Scalextric Dallara Indy Cars - Factory stock configuration (motor/chassis/gears/wheels/body) May use silicone tires. May use "tuner magnets" to obtain desired magnetic downforce. Down force not to exceed 230 grams total, per Magnet Marshal. 

Scalextric GT40/Ferrari 330P4 Cars - Factory stock configuration (motor/chassis/gears/wheels/body). May use silicone tires. May use "tuner magnets" to obtain desired magnetic downforce. Down force not to exceed 315 grams total, per Magnet Marshal. GT40 cars may use one PMTR 1063 magnet, in stock magnet location. Lights must work if originally equipped.
(GT40 cars are the competition version NOT the Ford GT street car)

Scalextric (newer nascar) Hooters Cup Cars - Factory stock configuration. (chassis, gears,wheels, body) May use silicone tires. No blacked out windows, must have a factory interior. May use "Green Hornet" 24K RPM Club racing motor. May shim rear axle for end play and gear mesh. Each cars downforce limited by it's static weight. Static weight formula - 4:1 down force ratio. In other words. One gram of static weight equals four grams of down force. Both inline and sidewinder cars are legal.

Each cars minimum track to chassis clearance is .30. Each car is "Tech'ed In" and scaled prior to each event with the Magnet Marshal scale. Custom paint and decals are not considered performance enhancements. They are in fact encouraged, and admired!
So there's NO limit on any graphic designs Racers can use. As long as it's in good taste....... Basement Auto Racers of Florida, also has a Club parts bin inventory available. In case Racers need an item. We do this as a convience for our member Racers. Items sold out of the parts bin are done so at Club cost. Not for profit.
Hope this answers most of your questions... HOPE YOU CAN RACE WITH US MONDAY!
Larry Granger
Basement Auto Racers of Florida
Belleview, Florida 34420
[email protected]


----------



## Ragnar (Aug 22, 2006)

I would like to race with you on the 28th but we can't get our cars set-up to your rules by then. Maybe we can come down and race with you at a future date.

Tom Setzer


----------



## FubarMotorsport (May 21, 2007)

The "Club" has COMPETITIVE "RentARides" or loner cars available for Guest Racer use. At most B.A.R.F. Club events. The May 28 BARF BLAST is no exception. Both cars, and Professor Motor PMTR 2053 controllers are available. Free of charge. If you folks from Jacksonville would like to participate, your "Rides" are available...Your welcome to join us if you can!
Larry Granger
Basement Auto Racers of Florida
Belleview, Florida 34420
[email protected]


----------

